# Hop_ups



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a AE RC18T, me and my friends just "Bash" around with them. I already have the heatsink motor mount, ESC heatsink, and two differrent motors, REEDY Mini-Max, and the ORION Baja. Other than all of that what eles should I put on it? what motor should I use?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

For sure put the BRP #610 front bumper on or You will be fixing front end parts at some time. The RC18T is a tough little truck.


----------



## waltuo (May 15, 2005)

CVDs, compression sleeves on the outdrives, diff shim set (if needed), better shocks ....


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

wut do u mean by "compression sleeves on the outdrives"????

Thanks for the in put guys.


----------

